
Show HN: Turn Jupyter Notebooks into Beautiful Reports - rohitrajan
https://dolphyn.io/gallery
======
rohitrajan
Hi HN,

Omkar and I have just released V1 of Dolphyn Reports. After doing a number of
interviews with folks in data science and ML we learned that many resort to
cut/paste and screenshotting to share notebook findings.

We built a click and drop builder to create clean, beautiful reports to share
with consumers in minutes. There is a hard link between the cells in the
report and the notebook, so re-running the notebook refreshes the report. Add
text, re-size and re-position to create a visually appealing summary of your
work.

The url has a few sample notebooks to play around with the report builder.
Please let us know if you see this being useful in your workflow.

Thanks, Rohit

\--

This sits on top of our cloud-hosted jupyter notebooks for teams. dolphyn.io /
rohit [at] to learn more.

